# Very newbie question



## moecraft (Jul 12, 2009)

How can i know what is the version of my FreeBSD?


----------



## mk (Jul 12, 2009)

man uname


----------



## moecraft (Jul 12, 2009)

How can i upgrade to 7.2 from 7.1?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 12, 2009)

Where can you find the Handbook? Is this Jeopardy?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2009)

moecraft said:
			
		

> How can i upgrade to 7.2 from 7.1?



With csup(1) and updating/upgrading or freebsd-update(8).


----------



## moecraft (Jul 13, 2009)

How much time takes portupdate -a? I'm waiting for 24hrs and still runing


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2009)

That depends on how many ports you have installed.

Did you read /usr/ports/UPDATING before doing portupdate -a? Some ports require to be build in a certain order.


----------



## moecraft (Jul 13, 2009)

i just use freebsd-update, and then i used pkg_version and finally used portupdate -a, It had been compiling and installing package for hours and hours i'm turning afraid about that


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2009)

You probably have a lot of outdated ports.


----------



## moecraft (Jul 13, 2009)

Will be finish someday? =(


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 13, 2009)

moecraft said:
			
		

> Will be finish someday? =(



That is why I always upgrade a few at a time.  One then
usually knows how long it may take (either by 

```
ls -lac  work
```
 in the port, or other means
which take more setting up (I have scripts which record
each build time in files within the port). Or, after
a port finishes one can...

```
touch _Took_anHour_
```
  so one knows
the next time how long it may take


----------

